# MSI Wind Netbook (U100) nach Update extrem langsam

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

nach nunmehr einem Jahr habe ich meinen eee-PC mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Nur jetzt ist dieser extrem langsam geworden. Der X-Org Server verbraucht nach dem einloggen mind. immer 50% der CPU-Ressourcen. Wer hat da einen Tipp für mich? Ich brauche auf diesem keine 3D-Effekte. Erst recht nicht, wenn der dadurch extrem langsam wird.

Ich suche Leidensgenossen, um den armen kleinen Rechner wieder flott zu bekommen.

Danke & Gruß

Thomas

PS: KDM (vor dem einloggen) liegt mit nur 3% CPU-Last.

----------

## LinuxTom

Nach vielem lesen und probieren habe ich herausgefunden, dass die Grafikkarte in meinem Rechner keinen Interrupt auslöst. Dieser Interrupt ist jedoch für die 3D-Darstellung unter Xorg notwendig. Kann jemand mir sagen, wie ich das mit der intel i915 deichseln könnte?

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 0110   

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at dfe80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at d100 [size=8]

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at dff00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K] 

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Keiner hier, der mir seine CFLAGS und Kernel-Konfig mal geben kann?

----------

## LinuxTom

Ist hier keiner mit dem MSI-Wind - PC? Ich probiere die ganze Zeit schon mit dem Kernel und verschidensten USE-Flags herum, doch keine Besserung. Ein neu angelegter User braucht ca. 5 Minuten, bis der Plasma-Dekstop zur Verfügung steht. Firefox starten braucht ca. 8 Minuten. Noch mit dem Gentoo vor einem Jahr, waren das zusammen nicht mal 2 Minuten.

----------

## frostschutz

Ich hab zwar ein MSI Wind U100. Sogar mit nettem Tux-Aufkleber auf dem Deckel... 2GB RAM und "Windstille"-Passivkühler.

Leider hatte ich noch nie Gentoo drauf und seit einiger Zeit nutze ich es gar nicht mehr. Der Akku ist auch tot, hält keine 10 Minuten mehr.

KDE/Plasma ist aber vielleicht auch etwas viel verlangt von dem Teil? Aktuelle Ubuntu machen darauf z.B. auch keinen Spass mehr, da werden jetzt 3D Effekte und Fenster"beschleunigung" per Software emuliert / berechnet (llvmpipe oder was immer), und die CPU ist sowieso schon alles andere als schnell.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ist hier keiner mit dem MSI-Wind - PC? 

 

Aber sicher doch, LinuxTom  :Wink:  Hab nur leider deinen Post erst jetzt entdeckt (sorry) und entgegen unserem Frostschutz hab ich da von Anfang an Gentoo drauf, what else.

Allen Zweiflern und Unkenrufen zum trotz, läuft das recht geschmeidig mit KDE und das mit nur 1GB RAM Ausstattung. Reciht sogar noch für ein Windows XP in der VirtualBox!

Booten, einloggen in KDE (ja ja, dann halt Plasma), Firefox starten alles im normalen Rahmen hier. Bin von Anfang an komplett auf ~x86 und momentan bei KDE-4.12.0

Hab Dir mal meine aktuelle kernel.config hierhin geschmissen: http://bpaste.net/show/167709/

So, nun zu meinen CFLAGS, ach was solls, am besten gleich meine komplette make.conf, wer weiß an was es sonst bei Dir hakt, achte mal auf meine Kommentare zu den CFLAGS, da steckt viel Liebe/Recherche drin.  :Wink: 

```

cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=atom -mno-cx16 -msahf -mmovbe -mno-aes -mno-pclmul -mno-popcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-bmi2 -mno-tbm -mno-avx -mno-avx2 -mno-sse4.2 -mno-sse4.1 -mno-lzcnt -mno-rdrnd -mno-f16c -mno-fsgsbase --param l1-cache-size=24 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=atom -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

# -mno-mmovbe=core2 aber -mmovbe für atom, Entscheidung für mehr performance statt für chroot compiling bewusst getroffen.

# Tricky, alle sse sets sind abgeschaltet,auch in -march=native, obwohl sie includiert sein sollen!

#CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--hash-style=gnu,--sort-common,--as-needed"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed" # ist nun default per profile

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="7Zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi akonadi alsa apng asf audiofile \

     bash-completion bzip2 cdda cdr cjk css dbus declarative dga dhcpcd djvu \

     dlloader dri drm dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi enca extras fame fat \

     ffmpeg fftw firefox firefox3 flac flash fontconfig ftp g3dvl gallium \

     gbm gif git gles gles1 gles2 glib gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer icq \

     imap intel irc jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kexiv2 kipi kpathsea lame laptop \

     lensfun libcaca libclamav libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libv4l2 \

     liemikuutio lirc live llvm lm_sensors lzma lzo mainmenuhooks matroska \

     metric minizip mjpeg mmx mng modemmanager mp3 mplayer msn musepack \

     mysql nas network networkmanager nfsv4 nfsv41 nsplugin nss ntfs ntp ogg \

     ogm okular openal openexr opengl openssl openstreetmap openvg \

     optimization opus osdmenu osmesa parted pastebin pcm pdf pdfimport perl \

     phonon player plugin pm-utils pmu png pnm policykit pop postproc ppp \

     prison privacy python python3 qalculate qt quicktime rar raw real \

     recode recording redeyes rle rss rtmp rtsp scanner schroedinger script \

     sdk sdl-image sdl-sound secure-delete semantic-desktop server sftp \

     shine shorten shout sift skype smp sms sna sndfile soundextract speech \

     speex sql sse sse2 ssse3 startup-notification stk stream strigi svg \

     syncearly templates tga theora threads thumbnail tiff toolame tools \

     transcode tremor twolame udev umfpack unicode urlpicpreview usb utils \

     v4l v4l2 vaapi vamp vcd vcdinfo vcdx video virtuoso vlm vpx vxml wav \

     wavpack webcam webdav webkit webpresence win32codecs winbind windeco \

     wma wma-fixed wmf x264 xanim xine xorgmodule xpm xprint xsl xslt xvid \

     xvmc xwax_decoders_aac xwax_decoders_cd xwax_decoders_flac \

     xwax_decoders_misc xwax_decoders_mp3 xwax_decoders_ogg yaepg yahoo \

     youtube yv12 zip -3dnow -3dnowext -arts -bluetooth -gnome -lcd -mail \

     -mmxext -oss -pcmcia -pulseaudio -reflection -wicd"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6 --load-average=4"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch distcc distcc-pump"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

#CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/ /etc"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

CAMERAS="*"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 pypy1_9 jython2_5"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="$ACCEPT_LICENSE *"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary save"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going --autounmask-write" 
```

Solltest Du Dich wundern, warum ich in den CFLAGS so viel drin stehen habe, dann kannste auch mal hier rein schauen um mehr darüber zu erfahren:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955766-highlight-cflags+march+atom+mnocx16.html

Hier könnte auch an Performance noch einiges zu holen sein, falls das mit den abgeschalteten sse  instruction sets auch bei Dir immer noch so sein sollte.  :Wink: 

So und nun viel Spaß beim Probleme fixen und happy compiling. 

Gruß, Andy

Edit: Zusatzinfo als Beweis:

```
free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1019416     926804      92612      34472      99676     389320

-/+ buffers/cache:     437808     581608

Swap:      4094972          0    4094972
```

```
top - 20:20:48 up  1:14,  3 users,  load average: 0,00, 0,01, 0,06

Tasks: 125 total,   1 running, 124 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  0,7 us,  0,3 sy,  0,0 ni, 98,8 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,2 si,  0,0 st

KiB Mem:   1019416 total,   928088 used,    91328 free,   100048 buffers

KiB Swap:  4094972 total,        0 used,  4094972 free.   389624 cached Mem

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                          

 2377 andy      20   0  366956 111156  43060 S   0,7 10,9   3:19.24 plasma-desktop                                                   

 4180 root      20   0    7180   1492   1040 R   0,7  0,1   0:00.41 top                                                              

 2012 root      20   0   66432  29080  19344 S   0,3  2,9   1:26.91 X                                                                

 4022 andy      20   0  234676  56092  28376 S   0,3  5,5   0:09.97 kscreenlocker_g                                                  

    1 root      20   0    2176    660    592 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.72 init                                                             

    2 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kthreadd                                                         

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.20 ksoftirqd/0                                                      

    5 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/0:0H                                                     

    7 root      rt   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.01 migration/0                                                      

    8 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rcu_bh                                                           

    9 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:01.16 rcu_sched                                                        

   10 root      rt   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.01 migration/1                                                      

   11 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.13 ksoftirqd/1                                                      

   13 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/1:0H                                                     

   14 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 khelper                                                          

   15 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kdevtmpfs                                                        

   16 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 netns                                                            

  260 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 writeback                                                        

  262 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 bioset                                                           

  264 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kblockd                                                          

  374 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 ata_sff                                                          

  381 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 khubd                                                            

  395 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 cfg80211                                                         

  495 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 rpciod                                                           

  521 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.24 kswapd0                                                          

  587 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 fsnotify_mark                                                    

  605 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 nfsiod                                                           

  610 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 crypto                                                           

  760 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.01 scsi_eh_0                                                        

  763 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1                                                        

  766 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_2                                                        

  769 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_3                                                        

  794 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.13 kworker/0:2                                                      

  804 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kpsmoused                                                        

  843 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 deferwq                                                          

  861 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.36 kworker/0:1H                                                     

  862 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.09 jbd2/sda1-8                                                      

  863 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 ext4-rsv-conver                                                  

  864 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 kworker/1:1H                                                     

 1019 root      20   0   10240   1812    968 S   0,0  0,2   0:00.52 udevd                                                            

 1053 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 hd-audio0                                                        

 1264 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 jbd2/sda2-8                                                      

 1265 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 ext4-rsv-conver                                                  

 1266 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.08 jbd2/sda3-8                                                      

 1267 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 ext4-rsv-conver                                                  

 1760 message+  20   0    3612   1628    936 S   0,0  0,2   0:04.50 dbus-daemon                                                      

 1780 root      20   0   79700   8880   7412 S   0,0  0,9   0:09.37 NetworkManager                                                   

 1788 polkitd   20   0  102076   9112   5644 S   0,0  0,9   0:01.29 polkitd                                                          

 1806 root      20   0    5884   2528   2144 S   0,0  0,2   0:01.89 wpa_supplicant                                                   

 1828 root      20   0   37400   3912   3164 S   0,0  0,4   0:00.08 ModemManager                                                     

 1850 root      20   0    4728    412    208 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 syslog-ng                                                        

 1851 root      20   0   26324   3152   2204 S   0,0  0,3   0:01.30 syslog-ng                                                        

 1876 root      20   0   30248   3432   2784 S   0,0  0,3   0:00.35 console-kit-dae                                                  

 1962 root      20   0    2240    384    304 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.25 gpm                                                              

 2002 root      20   0    4276    748    572 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 kdm                                                              

 2027 root      20   0    2248    436    292 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.00 lircd                                                            

 2047 root      20   0    2760   1112    876 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.02 rpcbind                                                          

 2068 root      20   0    3108   1388    776 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 rpc.statd                                                        

 2113 root      20   0    5344   1812   1424 S   0,0  0,2   0:00.59 ntpd                                                             

 2138 root      20   0    5260   1060    712 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 sshd                                                             

 2158 root      20   0    6032    768    640 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.01 cron                                                             

 2182 root      20   0    4476    912    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2183 root      20   0    4476    920    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2184 root      20   0    4476    916    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2185 root      20   0    4476    920    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2186 root      20   0    4476    920    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2187 root      20   0    4476    912    800 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 agetty                                                           

 2190 root      20   0    5452   2212   1680 S   0,0  0,2   0:00.03 kdm                                                              

 2211 andy      20   0    7000   1540   1344 S   0,0  0,2   0:00.06 startkde                                                         

 2220 andy      20   0    3884    804    568 S   0,0  0,1   0:00.00 dbus-launch
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke, mein Lebensretter. Denn meine Frau benutzt den und somit hat das in der Familie höchste Priorität. Ich werde es vorbereiten (das mache ich unter KVM auf meinem Server, also alles entsprechend kompilieren) und dann auf meinem "Kleinen" ausprobieren. Ich melde mich mit den Ergebnissen. Soviel vorweg, durch meine KVM-Version muss ich -mmovbe nehmen. Aber ansonsten habe ich wohl keine Einschränkungen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Gern geschehen, Linux-Tom.

Schön dass Du dich noch mal meldest, dachte schon Du hättest die Flinte ins Korn geworfen und bereits ein alternatives System installiert, da es so lange bis zu deiner Rückmeldung dauerte.

Ich schätze Du meinst hier -mno-mmovbe, denn anders als bei den USE-Flags meint bei den CFLAGS erst mno = Minus, aber ich schätze das weißt Du schon und es war nur ein "Verschreiber".

Auf meinem Zwerg kompiliert gerade KDE-4.12.1 + Libreoffice + gcc updates per distcc, hoffe wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme ist es endlich fertig.   :Wink: 

Dir noch viel Erfolg, hoffe am Ende wird alles gut.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, ich meine no- ...  :Wink: 

Ich habe noch zwei andere Hobbies, die mich manchmal ausfüllen. Geld verdienen und Pferde. Und nun kam auch noch zum Jahreswechsel die Steuer, ....  :Sad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Alles klar, kein Thema LinuxTom.

Die leidige Steuer ist auch mir, alle Jahre wieder, ein Graus und Hobby und Familie dürfen natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen.  :Wink: 

Wär aber schön irgendwann nochmal ein Feedback zu bekommen, ob's geklappt hat und ob es den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

Kommt. Versprochen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hi Andy,

hast Du Deinen GCC auch ohne sse4.2 übersetzt? Denn ich bekomme dadurch den folgenden Fehler:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include/nmmintrin.h:31:3: Fehler: #error "SSE4.2 instruction set not enabled"

In file included from ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/strstr.c:1:0:

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c: In Funktion »__strstr_sse42«:

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:210:5: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_insert_epi8« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:210:11: Fehler: unverträgliche Typen bei Zuweisung an Typ »__m128i« von Typ »int«

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:213:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrc« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:214:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrz« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:215:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistri« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:216:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrs« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.16.0/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/string/strstr.o] Fehler 1
```

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Thomas,

hab ich ohne übersetzt.

Schau doch nochmal etwas gründlicher in meinen ersten Post, dort hab ich schließlich alle meine gesetzten CFLAGS aus der make.conf gelistet.   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und diese Deine Zeile habe ich 1:1 übernommen. Welche Versionen des GCC und der Glibc hast Du genau?

----------

## Randy Andy

Moin Thomas.

Kann das jetzt nicht mehr nachschauen weil auffe Malloche. Da ich mit dem Teil aber immer auf dem letzten Stand der ~x86 arch bin, kannst Du dich ja auch daran orientieren.

GCC weiß ich definitiv aus'm Kopf das nur noch 4.6.4 und 4.8.2 installiert sind, aber 4.8.2 verwendete wird.

Meine CFLAGS 1:1 zu übernehmen halte ich für eine gute Idee.  Lediglich bei dem von Dir erwähnten -mno-mmovbe wegen der KVM Umgebung musst Du ggf. davon abweichen.

Viel Erfolg dabei.

Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, das -mno-mmovbe habe ich. Und da haben wir schon einen Unterschied. Mein Stand vom Gentoo ist vom 31.12. und da ist der GCC-4.7.3-r1 aktuell und noch nicht der 4.8. Ich probiere dann mal den (aus ~x86) aus.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Thomas,

versuch das mal. Die GCC-4.8er Serie ist schon recht ordentlich. Auf dem Weg dahin hatte ich mal mit LTO experimentiert, bin aber wegen zu vieler Probleme und dem damit erforderlichen Aufwand des händischen fixens, wieder davon weg gegangen.

Auch Interessant: Ich bekomme ich mit dem 4.8.2er den 4.6.4er nicht mehr durch kompiliert, wenn ich das möchte muss ich zuvor auf den 4.6.4er umschalten. Ist wohl nicht ganz abwärtskompatibel, der Gute, hab ihn aber wegen der Redundanz noch drauf, für den Fall der Fälle. 

Den 4.6er brauchte ich mal für ein Problem, bei dem sich Firefox mit dem frühen 4.8.er nicht kompilieren ließ, ist aber schon lang gefixet.

Den 4.7.er hab ich mir mal versehentlich bei einem --depclean runtergeschmissen.

Aber wie gesagt, der aktülle GCC baut eigentlich mittlerweile alle meine Pakete ohne Probleme. Nur mit der ~ Version von boost wäre ich etwas vorsichtig, denn damit hab ich auf einem anderen ~x86_64 System etwas Probleme die auch im Bug-Report bekannt sind. Würde hier daher zur stabilen Version von boost raten, ansonsten ist ~ aber für mich stabil genug.   :Wink: 

Happy compiling.

----------

## LinuxTom

Nö, wird bei mir auch in dieser Kombi nichts. Ich muss es anders probieren:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/include/nmmintrin.h:31:3: Fehler: #error "SSE4.2 instruction set not enabled"

 # error "SSE4.2 instruction set not enabled"

   ^

In file included from ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/strstr.c:1:0:

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c: In Funktion »__strstr_sse42«:

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:210:5: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_insert_epi8« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

     frag2 = _mm_insert_epi8 (zero, LOADBYTE (p2[0]), 0);

     ^

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:210:11: Fehler: unverträgliche Typen bei Zuweisung an Typ »__m128i« von Typ »int«

     frag2 = _mm_insert_epi8 (zero, LOADBYTE (p2[0]), 0);

           ^

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:213:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrc« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

   int cmp_c = _mm_cmpistrc (frag2, frag1, 0x0c);

   ^

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:214:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrz« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

   int cmp_z = _mm_cmpistrz (frag2, frag1, 0x0c);

   ^

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:215:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistri« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

   int cmp = _mm_cmpistri (frag2, frag1, 0x0c);

   ^

../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strstr.c:216:3: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »_mm_cmpistrs« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

   int cmp_s = _mm_cmpistrs (frag2, frag1, 0x0c);

   ^

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/string/strstr.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/work/glibc-2.17/string'
```

Der Fehler hat glaube ich was mit der glibc zu tun, der erst nach der 2.18 weg sein soll. Ich muss mal forschen.

Was steht in Deiner Date: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/include/nmmintrin.h

```
#ifndef _NMMINTRIN_H_INCLUDED

#define _NMMINTRIN_H_INCLUDED

#ifndef __SSE4_2__

# error "SSE4.2 instruction set not enabled"

#else

/* We just include SSE4.1 header file.  */

#include <smmintrin.h>

#endif /* __SSE4_2__ */

#endif /* _NMMINTRIN_H_INCLUDED */
```

hast Du Deine glibc wirklich mit dem gcc-4.8.2 übersetzt? Und wenn, welche glibc?

----------

## LinuxTom

Nehme ich

```
-mno-sse4.2 -mno-sse4.1
```

raus, funktioniert das übersetzen der glibc sofort. Der Inhalt der Datei /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/include/nmmintrin.h (oder auch entsprechend 4.7.3) ändert sich hierbei nicht. Ist wohl ein Problem der glibc. Vielleicht hat das auch mit diesem Bug zu tun. Ich habe daraufhin mal geschaut und auch ein paar SIGSEGV's in meinen Logs gefunden.  :Sad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Moin Thomas,

Hab mal wieder keinen Zugriff auf das Netbook und werde deine Frage "hast Du Deine glibc wirklich mit dem gcc-4.8.2 übersetzt? Und wenn, welche glibc?"

dann später beantworten.

Ein paar Ideen trotzdem schon mal vorab.

Solltest Du bereits dev-libs/boost-1.53.0-r1 verwenden, versuch es besser mit dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe versuchst Du ja alles in einer virtuellen Maschine auf anderer Hardware zu übersetzen, richtig?

Könnte mir denken dass dein Problem nicht auf der orginalen Zielhardware auftritt.

Grund:

Vielleicht erkennt ein Automatismus (gcc's oder wessen auch immer) auf deiner Hardware das Vorhandensein der Instruction-sets sse4.1 und 4.2 und will sie partout eingebaut wissen...

Sind die störrischen Dateien erst mal dort übersetzt, kannst Du sie dann ja zurück in deine KVM-Umgebung verfrachten um dann dort den restlichen Löwenanteil zu kompilieren.

Viellicht bringt dich diese Idee ja schneller ans Ziel, als auf eine Antwort auf deine Frage zu warten...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

Was hältst Du hiervon?

----------

## Randy Andy

Wär schon möglich,

versuch es doch mal mit der gerade frisch in den tree genommenen version 2.18-r1 der sys-libs/glibc, vielleicht hilft's ja.

Ansonsten versuch's halt mal so wie von mir im vorigen post vorgeschlagen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Bin schon am Ausprobieren. Dir r1 gibt es offensichtlich erst seit ein paar Stunden oder so.

----------

## LinuxTom

Nachdem ich langsam ein funktionierendes System brauche, habe ich erst einmal alle "no"-Sachen rausgeschmissen. Ich versuche es erst einmal zusätzlich mit "-mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse". Also unterm Strich mit:

```
CFLAGS="-march=atom -msahf -mtune=atom -mno-movbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2"
```

Da funktioniert bisher endlich alles (auch der gcc:4.6, den ich noch brauche). Was es für Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt, berichte ich hier wieder.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja , mach das.

Bin gespannt und schaue immer mal wieder nach wie's bei Dir hier weiter geht.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

So, er ist um einiges schneller geworden. Und auch IDLE ist jetzt bei der CPU möglich, so dass sie im Idealfall nur noch 2% braucht. Jetzt werde ich den erst einmal einsetzen können und mich an die restlichen GCC-Flags und den Kernel ran machen. Den Kernel habe ich auch noch nicht mit Deinem verglichen.

PS: Der Aufruf von Dolphin dauert aber immer noch 40 Sekunden!

----------

## LinuxTom

So, nachdem jetzt alles wieder funktioniert, also 2 CPU's erkannt werden, und der Laptop selbst wieder angenehm schnell funktioniert. Ist KDE (Plasma) sehr langsam geworden.

Der Start von Dolphin daurt jetzt 84 Sekunden! Egal, ob ich es das erste Mal oder das 2. Mal starte. Alle Aktionen scheinen ewig zu dauern. Native Anwendungen hingegen prima. Hast Du da auch noch einen Tipp für mich? Wie lange dauert bei Dir der Start von Dolphin?

Hier noch einige meiner Einstellungen:

```
eselect mesa list

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

```
eix kde-meta

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  (4) 4.11.2-r1{tbz2} ~4.11.5 ~4.12.1 ~4.12.2

       {accessibility aqua nls sdk semantic-desktop}

     Installed versions:  4.11.2-r1(4){tbz2}(00:24:46 09.02.2014)(nls semantic-desktop -accessibility -aqua -sdk)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all split kde-base/* packages
```

```
eix xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Available versions:  1.9 1.10 1.11 1.12 1.13{tbz2} 1.14{tbz2} ~1.15 {INPUT_DEVICES="acecad aiptek elographics evdev fpit hyperpen joystick keyboard mouse mutouch penmount synaptics tslib vmmouse void wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ast chips cirrus dummy epson fbdev fglrx freedreno geode glint i128 i740 impact intel mach64 mga modesetting neomagic newport nouveau nv nvidia omap omapfb qxl r128 radeon radeonsi rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb sunbw2 suncg14 suncg3 suncg6 sunffb sunleo suntcx tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via virtualbox vmware voodoo"}                                                                                                                     

     Installed versions:  1.14{tbz2}(23:01:45 07.02.2014)(INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="cirrus intel -apm -ast -chips -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omap -omapfb -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo")                                                                                                               

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r3(0/1.9.5) 1.10.6-r3(0/1.10.6) 1.11.4-r3(0/1.11.4) 1.12.4-r2(0/1.12.4) 1.13.4-r1(0/1.13.4) 1.14.3-r2(0/1.14.3){tbz2} ~1.14.4(0/1.14.4) ~1.14.5(0/1.14.5) ~1.15.0(0/1.15.0) {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs +suid tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}                                                        

     Installed versions:  1.14.3-r2{tbz2}(13:43:05 08.02.2014)(ipv6 kdrive nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

Die Cirrus-Grafikkarte habe ich wegen meiner KVM-Umgebung drin. Da kann ich dort schon testen, ob alles funktioniert.

Und auf parallele Textkonsolen kommt immer 100fach:

```
^@
```

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## LinuxTom

Und welchen WLAN-Kartentreiber nimmst Du für die RTL8187SE? Bei mir wird keiner mehr erfolgreich geladen.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit:

Im Staging-Zweig gefunden!

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Thomas.

Meine Ausgaben von eselect mesa list und eselect opengl list sind identisch zu deinen.

Was die Versionsstände betrifft weicht es dann natürlich ab, da ich vollständig auf Testing bin, was ich aber seit 4.12.2 nicht mehr empfehlen kann. Das liegt aber wohl weniger an KDE als vielmehr an diesem *kit-Problem hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982964-highlight-.html

Bekomme das seither nicht gefixt und die Kiste kompiliert gerade mal wieder, insofern ist auch meine Startzeit des dolphin nicht ganz Repräsentativ, aber mit 17 Sekunden immer noch deutlich unter deiner.

Die war aber früher bei mir auf meinem Leistungsstärksten Quad-Core Rechner auch mal sehr lahm im Vergleich zu meinem Netbook, bei exakt gleichem Versionsstand. Nach einem Wechsel des Dateisystems (von ext4 zu Btrfs) nach Plattentausch (wg. Kapazität, nicht wegen defekt) wars dann deutlich schneller. Daher vermute ich, dass es an sehr stark fragmentierten Dateien (nicht Dateisystem, denn das fragmentiert ja nicht unter ext4) liegen könnte.

Hinzu kommt das mit irgendeinem Release der Dolphin schneller wurde, die Aussage aus einem Announcement geistert mir noch im Hinterkopf herum, frag aber nicht nach der Version.

Unfertige Inizierung oder Migration läuft aber nicht während dessen, denn das bremst zuweilen gigantisch, oder?

Ansonsten scheint unsere Hardwareausstattung etwas voneinander abzuweichen, denn das ist hier verbaut:

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 0110

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 6890

        Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

```

Hoffe Du kommst nun weiter.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Einen hab ich noch, Tom.

Etwas das mir regelmäßig bei Anderen auffällt, das ich zumindest für unsauber konfiguriert, wenn nicht gar für einen Fehler halte.

Denn in ferner Vergangenheit hatte sich das bei mir tatsächlich mal Fehler produziert, die aber in späteren Versionen abgefangen werden.

Ich seh das regelmäßig in den emerge --info Ausgaben bei posts oder bug reports Anderer.

Egal, der Vollständigkeit sei erwähnt, dass ich vermute dass Du in deiner make.conf diesen Eintrag hast:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

Ich habe da aber nur:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

denn evdev beinhaltet mouse und keyboard. Das könnte zu einer Art Rückkopplung führen, so hatte ich deshalb gaaaanz Früher mal den Fall, das deshalb 2 statt einem Tastenanschlag und 2 statt einem Mauszeiger zu sehen waren, meine es wären sogar jeweils 3 gewesen.

Inwiefern sich das aber negativ auf deine Performance niederschlagen kann, darf angezweifelt werden.

Andererseits ist der Teufel ja auch schon mal ein Eichhörnchen, von daher sag nicht, ich hätte Dich nicht informiert.   :Wink: 

Andy.

[Edit, Nachtrag zum vorigen Post] Startzeit von Dolphin ohne Hintergrundcompiling= 5 Sek.

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider alles keine Lösung. Es dauert immer noch 84 Sekunden!

Auch das hilf leider nichts:

```
USE="${USE} -ipv6"
```

Da muss intern (im Plasma wahrscheinlich) irgend etwas benutzt werden, dass das so unheimlich langsam macht. Schade --> Müll?   :Confused: 

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand helfen?

PS:

glxgears = 25 FPS

glxinfo = direct rendering yes --> Version 1.4

----------

